# Pants-free MTA Subway Sunday L.A.



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 12, 2014)

No ifs or ands, plenty of butts...




​​No Pants Day 2014: Expect undie-clad Metro rail riders on Sunday -- http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-no-pants-subway-los-angeles-metro-trains-20140109,0,440111.story#ixzz2qEoB9K95

"As part of an international improvisation event called the 'No Pants Subway Ride,' scores of Angelenos — fully dressed, but only from the waist up — will swarm the Red Line's Hollywood/Highland station at 2:30 p.m. Sunday.

"The theater group Improv Everywhere started the event 13 years ago in New York. It has since spread to more than 60 cities across the world.

"Spokesman Marc Littman said the Los Angeles County Metropolitan Transportation Authority was aware of the bare-legged group ride, now in its sixth year in L.A. Pantless riders who are otherwise fully clothed won't be cited for indecent exposure, he said.

"But, Littman said: 'If you're walking around naked, that's a different story.'"


----------

